# cutter doesnt show up on PC please help me



## BennyLondon (Aug 4, 2009)

when i connect the cutter to my computer nothing happens i installed the serial to usb which my computer finds drivers to automatically (i dont have the driver cd) 
the cutter im using is a small blue dc240??? and it came with a serial to usb cable now what are the instructions to install it? ive seached online for days and ive lost hope ive spent hours trying to install it by trying other pc's and formatting them and still no luck the guy i bought it of showed it to me working but i just cant get it working when i connect it to the serial and start the cutokmaster and winsign.. the software doesnt see any cutter ????


please help as i spent everything and borrowed to start printing my designs and the equipment has been sitting there for 2 months. my dream has turned into a nightmare


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

you really need to look for and find drivers for the machine


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Check this one site see if the driver will work for you machine.

http://www.cutok.com/

CUTOK Cutting Plotter, Mini Cutting Plotter, Vinyl Cutter, Sticker Cutter,Electric Stencil Cutting Machine


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, it sounds like finding the drivers and installing them properly would be the first step. 

If it worked before hand, it probably still is in working condition.. Just gotta find the drivers =D 

Good luck!


----------



## BennyLondon (Aug 4, 2009)

really appreciate it guys the cutok site cutter looks exactly like mine just without the name and its a different colour but it doesnt have the manual how to install it. ive downloaded the drivers but what do i do with them???


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

BennyLondon said:


> really appreciate it guys the cutok site cutter looks exactly like mine just without the name and its a different colour but it doesnt have the manual how to install it. ive downloaded the drivers but what do i do with them???


The manual that is in the website does not cover driver installation? That is odd.
Try double clicking on the driver. Usually drivers come executable and installs itself. Follow the instructions. If not click Sart, right click my computer, Properties, click hardware, click device manager, 
click help, click index, type installing Hardware, plug and play devices.

Some drivers requires restart. Windows will detect a new device before or after restart.


----------



## BennyLondon (Aug 4, 2009)

i downloaded the drivers he usb serial connects and automatically installs the drivers but when i connect the cutter and switch it on but nothing happens it doesnt ask me to install a driver or any thing???


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't have winsignpc but after a little googling came up with this for you:

SETTING then PLOTTER CODES should take you to
PLOTTER CODES choose your plotter, port, BAUD RATE SHOULD BE 9600
accept and save.

and if using a usb to serial:

Look in your control panel DEVICE MANAGER it should list the usb as a com port 1-2-3 or 4
That is what you set up in your plotter code in Winsign

hope this helps...
Mike


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

BennyLondon said:


> i downloaded the drivers he usb serial connects and automatically installs the drivers but when i connect the cutter and switch it on but nothing happens it doesnt ask me to install a driver or any thing???


Check the list of devices in the device manager. Make sure it is listed in one of the devices under USB or LPT or other devices. If you don't find it there then it is not installed properly.


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

BennyLondon said:


> i downloaded the drivers he usb serial connects and automatically installs the drivers but when i connect the cutter and switch it on but nothing happens it doesnt ask me to install a driver or any thing???



I have several plotters that doesn't get installed (like a printer). My software (Flexisign) has the driver built into it but as far as the computer knows there isn't a plotter connected. A lot of the older serial/parallel port plotters are like this.

Mike


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

BennyLondon said:


> i downloaded the drivers he usb serial connects and automatically installs the drivers but when i connect the cutter and switch it on but nothing happens it doesnt ask me to install a driver or any thing???


Those softwares in the CutOk website are compressed files with RAR extension. It requires special un compression software. I have Winace that will do it. You can get a free trial version. One thing I noticed after uncompressing the driver when I clicked on the help file it tells me that I don have the windows version to open the file. I have XP SP3. So not sure if your problem is windows version related.


----------



## BennyLondon (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah it could be version related but im using vista but on both xp and vista i set the port to number port 2 but on the hardware list it doesnt show up the only think thats coming up is usb serial i expect the cutter should come up aswell and after connecting the serial to the cutter it should ask me for drivers? when i open master cut i go to cut setup the drop menue is empty???


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

BennyLondon said:


> yeah it could be version related but im using vista but on both xp and vista i set the port to number port 2 but on the hardware list it doesnt show up the only think thats coming up is usb serial i expect the cutter should come up aswell and after connecting the serial to the cutter it should ask me for drivers? when i open master cut i go to cut setup the drop menue is empty???


Let ask this. Does your computer have a serial port? I know newer computers did away with serial and parallel ports. Try connecting directly to serial port instead of going trough Usb adapter. It is a long shut. It may or may not work.

Have you tried asking the person that you bought it from how he did the installation? Maybe he has the files that you need.


----------

